# What Wireless Security Type?



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

What security type should I use? 64 WEP or 128 WEP?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

WPA-PSK if all devices support it.

I assume that 128-bit WEP takes a little longer to crack than 64-bit, so that would be my second choice.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> WPA-PSK if all devices support it.
> 
> I assume that 128-bit WEP takes a little longer to crack than 64-bit, so that would be my second choice.


FWiW we are talking under one minute. 

http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?newsid=8456
Now it takes just 3 seconds to extract a 104-bit WEP key from intercepted data using a 1.7GHz Pentium M processor. The necessary data can be captured in less than a minute, and the attack requires so much less computing power than previous attacks that it could even be performed in real time by someone walking through an office.​
Difference between 108 and 128 bit keys:

https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm
WEP key strength (key length) is sometimes confusing because, although there are only two widely accepted standard lengths, 40-bit and 104-bit, those lengths are sometimes confused by adding the 24-bit IV (initialization vector) counter to the length, resulting in 64-bit and 128-bit total key lengths.

However, the user only ever specifies a key of either 40 or 104 binary bits.​


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, the next time I see three German security researchers outside I'll just hand over my computer! 

Interesting article, Chuck. But I think I'll still use 128-bit when can't use WPA. Just seems like if it's harder for me it should be harder for "them."


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I showed a similar article to my manager a couple of months ago and explained to him that our current router (that connected all desktop PCs and wireless notebooks to the business server) only supported WEP. I was installing a new WPA enabled router a few days later. The fun part was keeping some WEP only wireless security cameras accessible from the LAN and Internet

*Mixing Wireless WEP and WPA in same building*
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=568284
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=574797


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The weakness of WEP pushed me to using WPA all around here.


----------

